#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 進入人類家庭的雄獅（寵物獅）

## wingwolf

雖然這頭獅子已經失去了尖牙和利爪
但是看他的眼神，應該也是對這樣的生活比較開心的
看來那一家人很愛他  :Very Happy:  

還有，注意那家男主人書房牆上的照片
說明他不是超級愛好者就是專家
所以大家不可以學他（炸

圖多注意（一個hide裏有兩至三張圖）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 狼佐

不知道這照片的真實度有多少，倘若是真的那也算是另類的寵物呢XDDD
就算尖爪利齒沒了，我想獅子還是有一定的破壞力跟野性，這家人還真是有勇氣~

我也好想跟獅子生活看看
伙食的開銷應該很驚人  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 照

哇  超棒的
可是心裡雖然有興奮的感覺看到一半卻覺得有點害怕
即使知道了可以致命的爪子和牙齒都以人道的方式都去掉了還是會怕

倒是雄獅的力道應該不容小覷吧 =ˇ=

不過還是感覺很讚喔喔喔~~~
大貓咪(抱~

----------


## tsuki.白

哇~真的就像一隻溫順的大貓咪~~
去他家玩的人也真放的開呢

能變成這麼乖，應該是從小就撫養的吧
害我也好想摸摸看

----------


## 黑卡獅

寵物店一支賣多少????

回提  有意隻獅子好像 咬者那隻小孩 那小孩因該被吃了

那一家人還在嗎 誠心問!

人肉好吃 黑黑

----------


## GOOSE

被壓到會很痛QQ

從小飼養的阿W
那我就不用虛偽的說該讓他重返野外了XDD（這是理智～
反正沒了尖牙和爪子
也無法生存（攤翅

（情感）有獅子當家人感覺好棒
毛茸茸的XDD

不過我想他們家的床一定有加強過XD

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

第一張如果是這樣 我不管有沒有爪子或牙齒 直接巴OR咬= =+
後面幾張 喔齁齁..有冰箱的一半高(驚
超大隻
不過養獅子真是棒呢w

----------


## TYPHOON

很想了解這隻獅子的背景
有點好奇是不是從馬戲團或哪裡救回來的
(被拔掉牙齒和爪子?)

----------


## wingwolf

竟然讓我找到了  :Very Happy:  
http://qkzz.net/magazine/1005-7536/2006/09/442936.htm
這篇文章裏的故事應該就是這家人的——


點擊看正文


人們過去只是在舉世聞名的俄羅斯大馬戲團的表演中見到獅虎等猛獸與入協調一致工作,其實,在日常生活中這類猛獸與人類整個家庭成員和諧相處的例子也有,請看一位記者的目擊情景。 

當我步入列夫·柏柏爾洛夫建築師的家門時,一只龐大的長鬃雄獅一下子從裏屋竄到客廳裏,坦白地說,我感到十分吃驚,猜想這位凶猛的獸中之王是要和我較量一番,還是要用它的大腳掌來抓我?要知道它的腳掌全都又大又重,還帶著長長的、鋒利的尖爪。然而家庭主人的反應更令我難解,他站在我和獅子中間,說“這是你的一位新來的叔叔,明白嗎?”這位主人的名字“列夫”,在俄語中就是“獅子”的意思。

一會兒我才得知,這個奇怪的稱呼“叔叔”並不是應付我的客套用語,原因在於這只名叫“大王”的家夥十分認生,務必要向它交代一番,否則它就會對客人有些非禮舉動,讓對方就範。 

周圍不少人認識這位“大王”,而它作爲這個家庭的成員已有兩年之久。它的尊容在報章雜志上頻頻出現還上了電影。成千上萬的電視觀衆驚奇地看著它同愛娃、羅姆卡這兩個孩子坐在桌子旁邊大吵大嚷的情景。列夫和妮娜的這兩個孩子甚至還拽著“大王”的尾巴,讓“大王”拖著他們在走廊裏跑。 

非常巧合的是,這只北非獅子的主人一家的姓氏,讀音也和“柏柏爾”相近,柏柏爾民族正是北非的一個土著民族。當年柏柏爾洛夫從當地動物園中把這只病恹恹的幼獅帶回家中自願領養,使它恢複健康並且日益強壯,當年那只可憐的“小描”現在已成爲威風凜凜的雄獅了。 

當然,這並不是人類曆史上獅子生活在人群中的第一次記載,這種高傲的猛獸作爲偉岸和力量的象征,曆來爲東方和古羅馬的帝王威儀增輝生色。直到上個世紀六七十年代,非洲埃塞俄比亞皇帝海爾·塞拉西一世的皇宮中都有馴化的獅子在中間遊蕩。 

一本在俄羅斯非常流行的兒童讀物就是薇拉·卡普林娜的《基努裏》,書中講述的正是作者本人在家中撫育一只獅仔直到成年並將它贈送給動物園的經曆。薇拉·卡普林娜從童年起就熱愛動物,14歲她就加入了莫斯科動物園的青年生物學家俱樂部。後來她在動物園的寵物中心工作,開始飼養各種各樣的動物:松鼠、獅子、虎仔、狼獾還有別的。 

英國的喬伊·阿達姆森和她的丈夫喬治就長期生活在非洲的獅群中,逐步馴化它們,他們也因此而知名。但要知道,在自然條件下,這些獅子即使被馴化,也不樂意改變它們的本性,所以他們要克服的困難之多是難以想象的。他們寓群索居,進入這些野獸的群體社會中,在一望無際的開闊的大草原上,把人的觀念、意識逐步灌輸給動物,這本身就是一種高尚的事業。 

人們到野外生活在動物群中,這樣的例子確實是屢見不鮮。然而一只獅子生活在城市裏過上正常家庭生活,則是破天荒的事。據我所知,從前在俄羅斯就有過這麽兩個例子,但最後又以分手告終。有只叫“瓦斯卡”的獅子曾經演出《堂吉诃德》一片中的角色。出演該片中恐怖一幕的是演員尼古拉·切爾卡索夫,他扮演堂吉诃德時,大膽地打開獅籠的一刻真是扣人心弦。“瓦斯卡”剛降生的一周全靠人撫養,它的主人名叫亞曆山大·貝肯金,是個飼養員,經常領著它走遍城內大街小巷,討取孩子們的歡心。當“瓦斯卡”長到9個月大時,已經是性格溫馴,與人親密無間了,但由於主人瑣事太多無暇照料,只好又將它送回動物園。另一只我知道的幼獅名叫“凱撒”,有本講述它的兒童故事書最近已經發行了第二版。我曾見過它龐大的身軀在屋子裏踱來踱去,與大人、孩子和許多鳥類在一起玩耍。但它也沒有和人們相處更長時間,在不到6個月大時就被送到動物園了。 

在動物園工作人員中間曾經有過一次重要的爭論,爭論的要點是:究竟是讓獅子繼續同人密切生活下去培養其溫和的品質還是讓其回到野生環境中保存它們野獸的本性?這一爭論當時沒有得出結論。 

但是現在,在“大王”身上做出的這一完美的實驗卻證實前者是對的。這只體重200多公斤的獸中之王與人和諧相處,結果是相得益彰。列夫,柏柏爾洛夫一針見血地指出:“關鍵在於,‘大王’不是被人馴化的,而是其自身的美好本性就與人完全一致。”他說:“首先我們這個家庭給予了它主體感和認同感,這些感覺是它一出生時就尋找的。它從一開始就把自己看成是我們這個群體的一員,因而與我們和諧共處。就獅子自身的習性而言,幼年起它就知道服從同類長輩的意志並且絕不違反它們自然的規矩,我們家庭所有成員都比它年長,更廣泛些說其他有關人也是如此,所以‘大王’同樣信任他們,只因爲它知道人類不會侵害它。尊老愛幼這一原則在人類和動物界是一概適用的。” 

列夫·柏柏爾洛夫確信他本人在“大王”眼中就是主體感的象征,在我了解了這個特殊家庭的日常生活之後,盡管我無法確認他行使了什麽權威手段來調教“大王”,然而“大王”確實是一貫服從主人的意志,但它總是保持著一種極端冷靜而又從容不迫的威嚴架式,好像是與一家之主處在平起平坐的位置。有一次,當列夫·柏柏爾洛夫想讓“大王”從它屋子裏出去時,他不得不從桌子底下去拽它的尾巴以達到這個目的,這時才顯示出他是“大王”的主子。這時從長沙發下邊竄出來一只不大點的、體毛蓬松的匐狗,起勁地狂吠起來,瞬間這團茶色的小東西向“大王”沖去,“大王”落荒而逃。這小狗得意地瞅著我們,隨後又跑回它原來的地方,它名叫“查普”。 

妮娜·柏柏爾洛娃笑著說:“當‘大王’小時候它就習慣於服從這個事實:這個家裏最能叫喊並且最能要求別人的家夥就是最重要的一員,它就是‘查普’。盡管它個頭比‘查普’要大出50倍,但‘大王’仍然覺得自己比這條狗要渺小。” 

“大王”確實是“俯首甘爲孺子牛”,6歲的愛娃和4歲的羅姆卡雙雙爬到它身上還趕著它跑,甚至於好多次就依偎著它那身濃密的鬃毛倒下睡覺。對於所有人,“大王”從無侵害行爲,尤其是對小孩子格外小心,不讓利爪劃著他們,不讓腳掌踩著他們。 

“大王”很少去到城裏漫步,特別是不去人群聚集的場面,只有到了夜深人靜之時,警察們才會好奇地看著這頭巨獸馴服地由主人領著在街頭徜徉。但是在晝間,“大王”會按其所好盡享新鮮空氣,這個街區有一片樓頂對它開放任它活動。如果它願意,還可以在這裏睡一小覺。 

這只獅子與人同在一個屋檐下生活的事實,給所有生活在與此不同的自然環境中的這些獸類群體投去了一束光明,它提醒人類如何善待與自身有關的動物並注意它們的生存條件。在一些科幻小說中描繪出了有關前景,使我頭腦中經常出現這樣的景象,即野生動物與人比鄰而居,彼此信任互不顧忌。當人們看到獅子“大王”與柏柏爾洛夫的孩子們嬉戲的場面時,就會明白這一願景不僅僅是幻想。    
    

===============================================

所以說這只獅子是從動物園裏來的
然後這家人還過得好好的  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

我也好像跟無威脅性的獅子住在一起喔!

哇!好毛!好大隻!壓在他身上一定很舒服!(因該不會被我壓死吧!

光伙食費可能就會破產了....

----------


## 火爪

請大家想像一下
有一個寒冷的冬天
你躺在一個毛毯上
忽然發現 毛毯溫溫的
低頭一看 是隻溫馴的獅子
狀況一:立刻跳起來跑走
狀況二:直接昏死過去
狀況三:把牠抱的緊緊的
狀況四: (請自行發揮)
好柔軟ㄛ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 翔狗

養這隻大貓~ 還有小偷趕上門嗎XD"
冬天抱著他睡一定很棒~~

PS . 伙食費超高+1

----------


## 火爪

樓上的(翔狗)
大貓是 哺乳綱食肉目 
還有可能是是菩薩ㄛ(參見:http://dict.revised.moe.edu.tw/index.html裡的獅子)
軟軟的是絕對無法懷疑的 (XD!!~~

----------


## 巴少

好棒喔XD

雖然說大家不能學他
但說真的我好想學<炸
拍謝~因為自己超愛獅子XD

----------

